# Struggling with DSW



## j20eyk (Feb 27, 2018)

Waxed the car with DSW yesterday after a basic prep. Snowfoam, faal

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## j20eyk (Feb 27, 2018)

Waxed the car with DSW yesterday after a basic prep. Snowfoam, fallout, 2BW etc and im really struggling applying it. Some panels it's not bad and goes on without issue but other it's like the applicator is too dry or doesn't have enough product on it. The applicator squeaks and catches/grabs on the paint. It just doesn't feel great. I have used both the supplied applicator and a megs one to see if there is any difference but they both do it. Any ideas?

My bonnet also seems to be an issue with the paint not being uniform in shine and colour after waxing. On top of that I have some new marks that developed yesterday. You may be able to see them on the photos attached.

Thanks in advance

EDIT: Rookie at detailing and posting

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Never used it but a very mildly damp applicator helps with some high solvent waxes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Yup 2 squirts of any QD on the pad and very thin coats thin !


----------



## j20eyk (Feb 27, 2018)

I have used it with a damp applicator but just water not QD. I am trying to keep it thin but it's so much easier to apply with more on the pad. Just a lot harder to buff off! I will give QD a go. Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Did you clay your paintwork?


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I have had a few issues with DSW as well recently. Might sound odd but the issues were resolved following a standard maintenance wash.

I tend to get an odd greasy layer visible I. Sunlight until I wash. Also seems to be a bit challenging to remove if left for any period of time longer than what it takes to wax one panel.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

It sounds like either not all your panels are clean or your application process as already mentioned. Why not post your problem in the Bilt Hamber page under manufacturers and private brands forum- after all nobody knows their product better than they do and it also gives them a chance to clarify why other members may have had difficulties. Please post the answer back here :thumb:


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

I had the same problem one time and haven't used it since.


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

Ive done 3 different cars with it, different ages, histories of being cleaned or not.

Put it on with a finishing pad on a DA each time and it goes on thinner than i can manage by hand and comes off very easily - as long as you dont leave it to cure hard. Did it once and wont do it again.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Definitely works better with a damp applicator..you are maybe puttin to much on or it could be to warm/leaving it to long before buffing.try fusso..its better in every department i think

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Damp applicator, thin even coat, allow to cure for 1 minute, buff off. Leave for a week. Wash the car and inspect. If you see patches or a cloudy film forming, you most likely applied DSW too thick. The film should reduce as the weeks go by. This is just the excess continuing to cure. 

The wax can sweat under high temperatures, especially if the coating is fresh, which may result in a cloudy film forming. It'll go as time goes by, in combination with a few weekly maintenance washes.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I have had similar issues, thin thin does help but still have struggled with a uniform finish. I think it is also touchy about panel temp spritzing with filtered water to cool the panel and applying thin does help. Autoglym UHD seems to suit me better.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

66Rob said:


> I have had similar issues, thin thin does help but still have struggled with a uniform finish. I think it is also touchy about panel temp spritzing with filtered water to cool the panel and applying thin does help. Autoglym UHD seems to suit me better.


As long as you don't apply it in the sun, temperature won't be an issue. In the summer, it is important not to allow it to cure too long, 1 minute will suffice.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

DSW has been my go-to wax for a while now. My own experience has taught me the following tips:

- It helps to have a really clean panel, clayed at the minimum
- Keep the applicator damp using DI water
- Use a completely clean applicator
- Apply to a cool panel panel, out of direct sunlight and ideally on a day with low humidity
- Fully prime the applicator with a gloved finger
- Warm up the wax slightly before use. you could leave it in a warm room or maybe on the cars dashboard
- Apply as thinly as possible if doing it by hand
- Do one panel at a time and buff off after a minute or just as it starts to haze
- Turn your buffing towel regularly and use a bit of water/QD to ease removal if necessary


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

riskypicker said:


> Ive done 3 different cars with it, different ages, histories of being cleaned or not.
> 
> Put it on with a finishing pad on a DA each time and it goes on thinner than i can manage by hand and comes off very easily - as long as you dont leave it to cure hard. Did it once and wont do it again.


I didn't know DSW could be applied with a DAP. How do you apply the wax onto the pad?

Thanks


----------



## j20eyk (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks for all the responses and pointers



neilmcl said:


> Did you clay your paintwork?


Not clayed on this occasion but did it not long ago. Should I be claying every time I wax?



pt1 said:


> Definitely works better with a damp applicator..you are maybe puttin to much on or it could be to warm/leaving it to long before buffing.try fusso..its better in every department i think
> 
> I have been considering giving fusso a try with everyone raving about it so think it is time to have a purchase :thumb:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I will see what BH have to say so I can get to the bottom of the issues


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

I use the 4" black hex logic pad (not quite a full 4") that fits inside the tin.

Have to say ive never tried dampening the pad. And given how easy its been for my i wont try yet.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

You shouldn't be needing to clay every time you wax, unless you're leaving it months and months between applications. Only time you should be claying is when the car needs it. If the panels feels rough to the touch, you could clay it

A slightly damp pad will help a little, and just get it on as thin as you can, with the lightest touch you can manage. One horizontal and one vertical pass of any piece of paint is all you need then move on. If you hover on an area much more than that, the wax will be curing underneath your applicator and it'll start to drag.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

If this is the first application of DSW then yes you should be claying as that will remove most contaminants. You should also be wiping each panel down with Bilt Hambers Cleanser fluid. Last year I never did this and found DSW hard to put on take off and even though I put it on thin, I still got a haze. Determined to get it to work, I bought some Cleanser Fluid for this years application and boy it was an absolute treat to use. The only down side to this is that you can’t have any polish like SRP or glazes hiding swirls underneath, unless you use BH Cleanser Polish.

The key for me was the condition and the purity of the surface I was putting it on, never had to spritze the applicator once, but I wax the car at lightening speed as I never have much time, if I did spritze it, no doubt it would apply even easier.

Finally, I also do two coats, so the week after, quick wash with a pure shampoo, dry and apply a second thin coat to ensure full coverage. Hope this helps.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Difficult to know from afar but it may well be you are not actually having the problems with DSW but with what's underneath it.

I would strip it, thoroughly clean the panels with BH cleanser fluid and re apply very thinly as advised above.

If you spritz your applicator pad with water it won't pick up so much wax. 

Obviously it's best to work under cover or cool shade.


Harry


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Have just received a donation from The lovely people at Bilt-Hamber and DSW is one of the prizes for our Charity Raffle so I had a quick look at the instruction sheet - basically if we follow the instructions then should be no problems in applying(perhaps patience is the key) but ultimately any differences you see on your panels afterwards will sort themselves out as the wax can 'bloom' :thumb:


----------



## j20eyk (Feb 27, 2018)

Update on this. BH got back to me.... 

'centre bonnet areas can suffer from paint degradation by engine heat speeding up oxidization and stress by expansion /contraction , I would suggest a light abrasive polish first perhaps even as gentle and our cleanser-polish. This will smooth the film and the app pad will glide. Always use a damp app pad this stop solvents from migrating into the foam and keeps the wax at the surface'

Rapid response to my contact by the way and very friendly. Certainly gave me the impression nothing is too much trouble for them. Even wanted to know how I get on with it. Not got to doing it yet with this beaming sunshine! 

One question though, do I have to 'clean' the bonnet somehow after using Cleanser Polish before putting DSW on? If so, what with? 

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Cleanser polish is I believe an AIO product designed to receive wax on top. If you like applying wax to bare paint you could use cleanser fluid otherwise wax after wiping down cleanser polish


----------

